# I think I saw a stoat...



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

I was out walking along the canal with my friend in Ellesemere, Shropshire, yesterday and I saw something that I think was a stoat. It was on the other bank, running around amongst the bluebells under the trees. At the top of the bank was an field I think.

I've seen Stoats before and I got a reasonable look at this one but I'm not sure if it was a stoat or not. It seemed much darker than the stoats I've seen before. I couldn't see it's tail so didn't spot the black tip. Do stoats get darker coats in winter? 

What else might it have been? I guess it could have been a mink or an escaped ferret? I'm pretty sure it wasn't a mink - fur wasn't right for that....

Any other ideas?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

weasal (sp) could of been


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Weasels are tiny, so probably not.
It might well have been a stoat... they can range from the bright red to a darker browny red. Did you see if it had a cream underside and throat?


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I saw a flash of cream which is one of the reasons I thought it was a stoat. Definitely wasn't a weasel, was too big. It was a dark brown/red colour, not the usual pale brown/red I've seen before which is why I wasn't sure....


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like a stoat if it had cream on it's underside.

It's like a weasel but bigger !

Mink are bigger again, there are a lot of those around, I had one mooching near my feet one day fishing on the Macclesfield Canal... Evil little beggars they are though, not good for the UK natural wildlife (especially water voles...).
One good think about the otter comeback the last few years is that they will drive mink out of their territory - go otters !

I had a stoat watching me for about ten minutes this time last year on a big pile of chopped logs, it was superb watching it popping in and out of all the holes and nooks and crannies. Love stoats, one of my favourite animals (until one catches a rabbit nearby at 3 in the morning !!!) :gasp:
Now that is a horrid sound...............


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

brilliant!
That's only the 2nd time I've seen a stoat. The only other time was in Norfolk and then I got a really good long look as it ran across a field in front of me. This time it wasn't as clear, and as I said the fur was darker than I was expecting. I've never seen a mink nor a weasel....


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I used to be a forester and I remember a spring morning at break, sitting with my back to a fire, watching a stoat dance around a mesmerised rabbit, and then dive in for the kill - it was an amazing thing to see - poor rabbit didnt half scream though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think they vary slightly in colour at certain times of the year - don't forget, particularly in northern Britain they turn white in the winter.

Maybe you saw a one that was a bit redder??

I love stoats too, especially since I brought up Little Miss Stoaty. Did you see that wonderful footage on last year's Springwatch of the mother stoat moving her 9 babies :gasp:. BBC - Wildlife Finder - Stoat (video, facts and news) You get a good idea of how small she is when you see her beside the pheasant.

I could sit and watch that every day. I love it!!!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah I think I must have done. I do wish I'd had my camera with me!

Fantastic animals


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

that'stoataly cool!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

eddygecko said:


> that'stoataly cool!



:lol2:

weasely the best thing I've seen in ages


----------

